# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Bir Oy Bil, At Oy Bil >  Bir Oy Bil: KÂZIM MİRŞAN, DÜNYA TARİHİni ORTA ASYA

## anau2

KÂZIM MİRŞAN, DÜNYA TARİHİni ORTA ASYA ile, ORTA ASYA TARİHİni şimdiki TÜRK BOYLARInın atası saydığı ORTA ASYA İNSANI ile başlatır.

Onun bu düşüncesi, Vadim A. RANOVun 1993 tarihinde yayınladığı eserle ORTA ASYAda YERLEŞİK KÜLTÜR MERKEZLERİnin PALEOLİTİK ÇAĞdan beri varolduklarını belirtmesiyle, daha net bir ifade ile 850.000 yıl önce ortaya çıktıklarını söylemesiyle kesinlik kazanmıştır.

Yani TÜRKLERin atası ORTA ASYA İNSANI, zamanımızdan 850.000 yıl önce YERLEŞİK HAYATa geçmişti... TÜRKLER için öne sürülen "göçebe kavim" bu açıdan baştan tutarsızdır.

Bu YERLEŞİK ORTA ASYA İNSANI yaşadığı mağaralarda duvar resimleri (PİKTOGRAM) yapmış, (M.Ö. 30.000) , sonra M.Ö. 15.000lerde bu resimleri sembol şekillere, yazı türünde resimlere (PİKTOGLİF) dönüştürmüştür. TÜRKLER bu sembollere TAMĞA adını vermişler, zamanla bu ORTA ASYA TAŞ DEVRİ RESİM YAZISI, bugünkü TÜRKÇEnin temelini teşkil eden PROTO-TÜRKÇEnin ALFABESİni oluşturmuştur.

Zamanımızdan 130-60 milyon yıl önce OZU-OGİZ nehri (Dinyeper), KAZAN kenti ve YENİSEY yakınlarındaki Krasnoiarsk şehri arasında büyük bir İÇ-DENİZ vardı... Yine bundan 15.000 yıl kadar önce bu İÇ-DENİZ parçalandı, ve 5 küçük iç deniz ile bir çok bataklık haline geldi.

Bu iç denizler şunlardır: UÇAĞIY KÖL, OĞ-UR, OBİL-UÇİ, OM-OĞ ve UÇUĞILTIR KÖL... Ayrıca UÇUĞILTIR KÖLü KARADENİZe bağlıyan KARA KÖL (Azak Denizi) ve bugünkü SİBİRYAyı kaplıyan OB-OL bataklığı vardı. SUB-OĞ, ANT-URUĞ, ÜR-APA, AT-OĞI BOLIK, KAJGAR, AKSU, KUÇA, EB-IS BOLIK, OMİĞİ-KURGAN, AT-OM ESİG adındaki şehirler o zaman birer liman şehri idi. 
Buraların deniz olduğunu çöllerde bulunan deniz hayvanları fosillerinden anlıyoruz. Yukarda saydığımız deniz ve şehir adlarını da ALP ERİN, ÖNRE-BİNBAŞI, YOLUĞ TİĞİN gibi ülkemizde pek tanınmayan Asyalı Türk tarihçilerden ve PROTO-TÜRKÇE yazıtlardan öğreniyoruz.

Bu çölleri ayıran çatlaklarda IDUG-AT ÖGÜZ (Bereketli Nehir, sonraki Farsça adı Amu-derya) ve İYİNÇU ÖGÜZ (Tarıma Faydalı Nehir, Farsça adı Siri-Derya) oluştu. OM-OĞ iç denizi de kuruyunca geriye İKİN ERİS (Aral Gölü) kaldı. UÇUĞILTIR iç denizi kuruyunca ortaya TURGİ AYIRGÜN KÖL (Türkü Ayıran Göl) oluştu. M.Ö. 3000lerde HAZAR TÜRKLERİnden dolayı HAZAR DENİZİ adını aldı. Batılılar bu denize Mer Cassepienne derler ki, KASSİLER Denizi anlamına gelir.

Bölgede bulunan yazıtlarda, metinlerde OK, KARA, TAU, TAĞ, KUL gibi kelimeler geçer ki, hepsi TÜRKÇEdir ve KOZMOZla ilgilidir. Ancak ecnebi araştırmacılar bu kelimeleri TÜRKÇE hariç bütün dillerde aradıkları için, anlamını bulamazlar.

OK kelimesi, PROTO-TÜRKLERin büyük bir bölümünün kendilerine yakıştırdıkları addır. KOZMOZdan "ateş halinde döne döne gelip yeryüzüne indiklerinden" dolayıdır. OK-ONİM OĞ (devlet), OK-OMİĞ (kent), OK-AT (yer), OK-OZ ULİG KÖL (deniz) gibi pek çok kelime vardır.

PROTO-TÜRKLER, bu iç denizlere OK-ONGUNUS adını vermişlerdir. Bu kelime "OK halkının Çevrelediği Deniz" anlamına gelir. Yani TÜRKLER bu denizlerin etrafında yaşamakta idiler Bundan binlerce yıl sonra bu kelime Eski Yunancaya OKEANUS olarak geçmiş, ondan da OKYANUS kelimesi doğmuştur.

KARA kelime OK-ARA kelimelerinin sıkışmasından oluşmuştur. "OK halkı arası", yani "Ok halklarının kendi içinde, onların yaşadığı yer" anlamına gelir. KARA-TAU, KARA-TEPE, KARA-KÖL, KARA-SU şeklinde karşımıza çıkar ki, meselâ KARA-SU aslında siyah su değil; "OK TÜRKLERİnin etrafında yaşadığı su" demektir.

TAU, Anadoluda kullanılan DAĞ kelimesidir Batılılar kelimeyi Sanskritçe kabul ederler. Aslında TAU (TAĞ), "gökyüzüne tagılı (takılı), bitişik, oradan sarkan" anlamınadır. Yüksek olmayana TAĞ denmez, TEPE denir. Çünkü gökyüzüne değmez. KARA-TAU, "OK TÜRKLERİnin yaşadığı dağ" demektir.

TAG-TAU kelimelerinin KOZMOZla ilgisini TOROS DAĞLARInda da görürüz. Batılılar bunun TAURUS kelimesinden geldiğini söylerler ama nasıl ortaya çıktığını açıklıyamazlar. TAURUS kelimesi TAU-ER-USun sıkışmasından oluşmuştur. ER (erme, erişme), US (yüce, gök) demektir. Bu durumda TAU-ER-US, "göğe erişen dağ" anlamına gelir ki, bu dağları bundan daha iyi tanımlayan bir ifade olamaz.

Bu tahlillerin GÜNEŞ DİL teorisine uygunluğuna da dikkatinizi çekmek isteriz.

Bahsettiğimiz iç denizlerin bulunduğu bölgede sırayla:

- BİR-OY BİL KONFEDERASYONU (M.Ö. 9000-M.Ö.1517)

- AT-OY BİL KON FEDERASYONU (M.Ö.1517-M.Ö.879) (Bir adı da AT-UKUS BİL)

- TÜRÜK BİL FEDERASYONU (M.Ö.879-M.S.580)

devletleri kurulmuştur.

BİR-OY BİL (BİR= bir, 1, tek, birleşmiş ... OY= düşünce, oy, kanaat, kanıt, sistem. BİL=belde, egemenlik, hükümranlık) aslında "TEK SİSTEM BELDESİ, TEK DEVLET HÜKÜMRANLIĞI, KONFEDERASYON" demektir.

Bu KONFEDERASYONa ON-UYUL, OK-ONİM OĞ, ALTUN UYUŞ, ve İSUB-URA BİL devletleri dahildi... Böylece KONFEDERASYONun etkisi OZU-ÖGİZden (Dinyeper) ÇİN hududuna, güneyde MEZOPOTAMYAya kadar yayılmıştı. BİR-OY BİLin ilk başkenti bilinmemektedir. İkinci başkenti ise, SUB-OĞdur. SUB-SU, OĞ-KUTSAL demek olduğuna göre, bu şehir KUTSAL SU adını taşıyordu. Başkent M.Ö.4241de AT-OGI BOLIKa taşındı. Bu şehir Ruslar tarafından işgale kadar SARAY, Sonra ÇARİÇİN, VOLGAGRAD, sonra da STALİNGRAD olmuştur. Şimdi yine VOLGAGRAD deniyor.

Bu devletlerin halkı olarak yaşıyan TÜRKLER, M.Ö. 30.000de DUVAR RESİMLERİni yapan, M.Ö. 15.000de RESİM YAZIyı kullanan insanlardır. BİR-OY BİL KONFEDERASYONU döneminde TÜRKLER ilk yazıyı kullanmışlardır. (M.Ö. 7000) Bu yazı örnekleri ASYAdaki TAMGALI- TALAS-ISSIK üçgeninde bulunmuştur. Bu kültürü iç denizlerin kuruması ile gittikleri yerlere taşımışlardır

Bölgede yaşiyan insanlar tabiat şartlarındaki değişikliklere uyarak batıya, doğuya, güneye, kuzeye yayıldılar. Aslında bu tarz göçler zamanımızdan 30-40.000 yıl önce başlamıştı TÜRKLERin ORTA ASYAdan göçlerini, bu göçlerin yollarını, insanların gittikleri yerlere kendi kültürlerini taşımalarından, mağara ve duvar resimlerinden, dikili taşlardan tesbit etmek mümkündür... Bu duvar resimlerini, resim yazıları, ancak TÜRK TAMGALARInı tanıyarak deşifre edebilmekteyiz.

Aslında GÖÇ ETMEK ile GÖÇEBE olmak arasındaki farkı da iyi anlamak gerekir... ORTA ASYA İNSANI ve onun soyundan gelen TÜRKLER göç ederler ama çoğu YERLEŞİK hayatı tercih edip DEVLET kurar. Sürekli göçebe TÜRK aşiretleri vardır ama, TÜRKLERin çoğu bunlardan ayrılıp yerleşmeyi tercih etmişlerdir.

Bu GÖÇ YOLLARI şöyledir:

- OK diye bilinen PROTO-TÜRKLER, ilk TEK TANRI inancı ile; TANRI BELDESİ, KOZMOZ kavramları ile; ATEŞ KÜLTÜ, GÜNEŞ KÜLTÜ ile , ve kutsal YILAN-BOĞA, KURT-İT, LEOPAR, DAĞ KEÇİSİ inanışları ile HİMALAYALARa ulaşmışlar, TİBET yaylasına varmışlar, HİNDİSTANa inmişlerdir... Bölgedeki BUDİZMin temelini teşkil eden ilk din kitabı ALTI YARIK TİGİN oralara giden TÜRKLERe aittir.

- DOĞU ANADOLUya ISUB-URA BİL devletinin devamı olan SUBAR ve SABİRLER ile girmişlerdir... İlk göç edenler KAFKASYA-URMİYE GÖLÜ-KUZEY MEZOPOTAMYAya yerleşmişlerdir... Bu yerleşme M.Ö.15.000lerde başlamış, daha sonra ORTA ANADOLU ve BATI ANADOLUya yayılmıştır.

- İKİN-ERİS (Aral Gölü) kıyılarından hareket eden ESEN TÜRKLERİ, ORTADOĞUya inmişlerdir... Burada SUBARLARın yazısı SÜMER, FENİKE yazısı olarak ortaya çıkmış, sonradan GREK, BİZANS, LÂTİN ve SLAV alfebelerine temel teşkil etmiştir.

ORTA FIRATta (İDUK-AT) bulunan M.Ö. 5500lere ait TELL ES SAWWAN seramiklerinde OK, UÇ, ONÇ gibi PROTO-TÜRKÇE tamgalar görülmektedir.

SÜMER yazısında tam 18 adet PROTO-TÜRKÇE tamga vardır... UR, URUK kelimeleri "kent" demek olduğu gibi, GİR-SU da "yer-su" anlamı verir. İDUK-AT "Fırat"tır, AŞ-UR ise hem bir devlet adı, hem de "Dicle"dir. Bu ikinci kelime "aş vurulan yer, toprakları bereketli kılan nehir" demektir. AŞ-URun başkenti ANT-UB UÇUĞdur. "Yüce Antlaşma Liderliği" anlamına gelir ki, bir federasyonu simgeler.

- OK veya ON diye anılan bu PROTO-TÜRKLERin bir bölümü de KUT-YAK olarak adlandırdıkları AVRUPAya göçmüşlerdir.

HERODOTun SKOLAT diye okuduğu, bizim İSKİTLER dediğimiz millet te OK TÜRKLERİnin soyundandır. Bunlar OK-OZ ULİG KÖLin (Karadeniz) kuzeyinden UÇ-ESİG EL-AT adını verdikleri ROMANYAyı da içine alan sahada yaşıyan ve kendi OK-UŞUY devletleriyle M.Ö. 2000lerde TÜRÜK BİL federasyonuna katılmışlardır... Burada ekleyelim ki, bizce OĞUZ kelimesi aslında OK-OZdan, UZ kelimesi de OZdan gelir. Her ikisi de OĞUZ (GUR, GUZ, UZ) demektir... Böylece OĞUZLARın M.S. 700lerde ortaya çıkmış bir kavim olmadığı, binlerce yıl öncesine, OK TÜRKLERİne dayandığı da ortaya çıkar.

HEREDOT, onların kullandığı UÇ-USİG EL-AT ifadesini SKOLAT diye okumuş, bu GREKLERde SKİT olmuş, Fransızcaya SCYTHE (Sit) diye girmiştir.

Peki, UÇ-USİG EL-AT ne demektir?.. PROTO-TÜRKÇEde bu (UÇ=lider; ESİG=etik, edilmiş; EL= halk, il; AT=ad, bilinen) "OKlardan oluşan ve lider olarak tanınan halkın devleti" anlamına gelir.

- Bir kol da İSİ-YİR adını verdikleri TUNA havzasına inmişler, su yollarını takip ederek yüksek vadilere yerleşmişlerdir.

- Bunlar AVUSTURYA ALPLERİ, İSVİÇRE ALPLERİ, İTALYA ALPLERİne ulaşmışlardır. Bir kısmı yollarına devam ederek FRANSAya girmişler, PİRENELERden geçerek İSPANYAya varmışlardır. Oradan PORTEKİZe ulaşmışlardır. Bugün FRANSA ve İSPANYAda yaşıyan BASKLAR işte bu HERODOTun SKOLAT dediği, kendilerine EU-SCO diyen İSKİT TÜRKLERİnin bir koludur.

Bir kol da FRANSA'dan İNGİLTERE'ye geçmişler ve adanın kuzeyine yerleşmişlerdir. Bugün İSKOÇ diye bilinen bu halkın atası İSKİT TÜRKLERİ'dir. (İngilizcesi SCOT-SCIT) Bunu kendileri de kabul ederler.

- Büyük bir OK grubu ise, M.Ö.2500lerde ALPLERden İTALYAya inerek oraya yerleşmiştir. Bunlar da İSKİTLERin ETRÜSK diye bilinen koludur.

- TUNAdan güneye inenler BALKANLARa yerleşmiştir. ARNAVUTLUK, MAKEDONYA, TRAKYAya yerleşmişlerdir.

- M.Ö.3000lerde YUNANİSTANa ulaşan kol ise PELASK olarak bilinir. Onlar da İSKİT TÜRKLERİndendir.

- Kuzeyden ve doğudan Anadoluya girenler EGE bölgesine, daha sonra da ADALARa yayılmışlardır.
P. KRETSCHMER, "M.Ö. 5000 yıllarında Anadoluda kaybettiği ESİ-EM kelimesinin adalarda karşısına çıktığını" belirtmektedir. Ancak bu bilim adamı, bahsettiği kelimenin TÜRKÇEde "imek-olmak (to be)" fiili olduğunu bilmemektedir.

Bu göçleri göz önünde tutunca, PROTO-TÜRKÇEde "deniz, akarsu, su örtüsü" anlamına gelen ÖG-ÜZ kelimesinin Greklerce AEGEUS (EGE) haline getirildiğini düşünmek yanlış olmaz.

- PROTO-TÜRKLERden bir kol da MEZOPOTAMYAdan yollarına devam ederek OT-OĞ adını verdikleri MISIRa yerleşmişlerdir. Bunu, MISIR YAZITLARIndaki TÜRK TAMĞALARIndan tesbit ediyoruz.

- Öte yandan, iç denizlerin kurumasına rağmen ASYAda kalan OK TÜRKLERİnden AT-ATA-URlar (TATAR) kuzeyde MOĞOLİSTANda ÖTİGİN İRİŞ devletini kurmuşlardır.

- M.Ö. 3000lerde BÜYÜK OKYANUSa kadar ulaşan TÜRKLER, bugünkü ÇİNin kuzeyinde OD-URUGİN YİŞ devletini, ÇİNin güneyinde ise UŞUNTUNG UYUZ devletini kurmuşlardır. PEKİNin ilk adı UŞUNTUNG BOLİK idi. BALIK kelimesi eski TÜRKÇEde şehir anlamına gelir. TÜRK asıllı HAN sülâlesi sırasında HANBALIK oldu, yani HAN ŞEHRİ (başkent)...

KORE DENİZİnin eski TÜRKÇEdeki adı TALUYdur. SARI NEHİRin ilk adı gene TÜRKÇEdir: TALUY OGİZ Diğer nehirler de şöyle bilinir: NANKİN-ATATA BUV, HANTUNG-ANTUNG, HUANG-HO=UYUSU-OGİZdir. PROTO-TÜRKLERin TABGAÇ-BARBAR dedikleri ÇİNLİLER ise ORDOS bölgesinde yaşarlar. ÇİN ALFABESİnde tam 41 TÜRK TAMGASI şekil olarak bulunur, anlamları ise değişmiştir.

- PROTO-TÜRKLERin bir kolu SİBİRYAya yayılırken, bir kolu da BERİNG BOĞAZInı aşarak ALASKAya ulaşmış, oranın ESKİMOLARını meydana getirmiş, bir kolu da KANADA ve AMERİKAya inerek KIZILDERİLİ diye bilinen halkları oluşturmuştur.

- Bir başka kol RUSYAnın kuzeyine yayılarak o bölgenin ESKİMOLARını, bir başka kol da FİNLANDİYAdaki SAMOYETLERi meydana getirmiştir. Sadece SAMOYETLER değil, FİN-OGUR halkı da TÜRKLERle akrabadır.

- ÇİNden güneye inen bir başka kol da PASİFİK ADALARIna yayılmıştır.... Oralarda bulunan ve okunamıyan pek çok yazıt, meseleye PROTO-TÜRKÇE ile eğilecek bilim adamlarını beklemektedir.

----------

